

Asiana Airlines Flight 214 Final Report [pdf] - lsh123
http://www.ntsb.gov/doclib/reports/2014/AAR1401.pdf

======
lsh123
TLDR;

The National Transportation Safety Board determines that the probable cause of
this accident was the flight crew’s mismanagement of the airplane’s descent
during the visual approach, the pilot flying’s unintended deactivation of
automatic airspeed control, the flight crew’s inadequate monitoring of
airspeed, and the flight crew’s delayed execution of a go-around after they
became aware that the airplane was below acceptable glidepath and airspeed
tolerances.

